# Looking for 70 Fastback yellow seat



## 70 Fastback (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey everyone, I"m new here. Just found out about this site today. I recently had my 70 Lemon Fastback returned to me that I originally got on my 12th birthday. Just a few years ago, LOL. Anyway, it's not in too bad condition but it is missing the original yellow seat. I've looked on Ebay and a few other sites. Any ideas out there on where to find one?

Thanks,
Jon in MN


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 18, 2019)

Gary Wold should be able to help! Hes on FB.


----------



## 70 Fastback (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks Don.


----------



## Michael J Seddon (Sep 23, 2019)

I may have an original, will have to check my stash


----------



## 70 Fastback (Sep 26, 2019)

Michael J Seddon said:


> I may have an original, will have to check my stash



Great, let me know.

Jon


----------



## Michael J Seddon (Oct 3, 2019)

Hey Jon i found a yellow seat please contact me at 13spyders@gmail.com thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 3, 2019)

This one is off of a 74 fastback i acquired. $60 shipped?


----------

